# Bagyards up front, worth it?



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi im buying a kit soon and i wanna know if those bagyards bombers worth it versus airlift slam series.
Will the car be much lower?


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Its for a mark 6 golf 2.5*


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

I hear good and bad. One of the bad being if something were ever to go wrong you'd be waiting a long time for replacement parts as they are assembled in Europe.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

There are a couple major differences. Price. swaybar (even though dorbritz now makes one for airlifts) and LIFT Height. I live in PA and sometimes we get slammed with snow. With my bagyards, I had more road clearance than if I were stock. With my XL's max height was like a bottomed out coilover. I would get stuck if we had 4 inches of snow....This was my main reason with sticking with bagyards( and the quality is top notch). My pressures were almost doubled when i went from my bagyards, to xl's. I usually road at 35psi in the fronts and for the same lift with the xl's, I road at 60-65psi. Don't get me wrong I liked both the BY and XL's but I went with BY for my third set. It kind of depends on what your looking to get out of your setup.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> There are a couple major differences. Price. swaybar (even though dorbritz now makes one for airlifts) and LIFT Height. I live in PA and sometimes we get slammed with snow. With my bagyards, I had more road clearance than if I were stock. With my XL's max height was like a bottomed out coilover. I would get stuck if we had 4 inches of snow....This was my main reason with sticking with bagyards( and the quality is top notch). My pressures were almost doubled when i went from my bagyards, to xl's. I usually road at 35psi in the fronts and for the same lift with the xl's, I road at 60-65psi. Don't get me wrong I liked both the BY and XL's but I went with BY for my third set. It kind of depends on what your looking to get out of your setup.


Good explanation, it's not really a matter of good or bad, they're all good, they just peform differently. Don't sleep on LIFT fellaz!... Of course we all want to ride low, but obstacles exist, you don't want to be caught short, no pun intended. On Bagyard support if something goes wrong..the most common issue is a busted o-ring that is DIY-able so you don't have to send it back to Austria if you don't want to. Bombers have great damage protection mechanisms built in such as bump stops.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

so with the xl's the ride be stiffer at a lower height than the bagyards?

and will the bagyards drop the car lower ? if yes i'm going with these for sure!


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

juldupp said:


> so with the xl's the ride be stiffer at a lower height than the bagyards?
> 
> and will the bagyards drop the car lower ? if yes i'm going with these for sure!


Bagyards go low, but think I heard AL's go a little lower.

Not sure about the stiffness. What are you trying to do?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

You're riding on airbags either way so the ride will be phenomenal regardless. It may get stiffer as you ride lower but it won't be like coil stiff. Personally, I would go with airlift unless you need to be able to lift your car above stock height for snow. Great product, local here in the states and they go a tad lower than the bombers.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Go with Airlifts up front - they get all the high you really need, are made in America (fast replacement time), and have great customer service. Can't ask for much more. 

If you want to go with Bagyards, get em for the rear. They go much lower than any other setup without any cutting.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

airlift


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

So, sidebar. At the same height, you can have different PSI levels in a bag? I thought that as you increased pressure, the volume of the bag would increase, raising the car. I'm on E-level so I don't ever see the pressures in my bags. Or is the difference just between AL and BY, where one has a firmer bag, requiring more pressure to achieve the same lift? :wave:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> There are a couple major differences. Price. swaybar (even though dorbritz now makes one for airlifts) and LIFT Height. I live in PA and sometimes we get slammed with snow. With my bagyards, I had more road clearance than if I were stock. With my XL's max height was like a bottomed out coilover. I would get stuck if we had 4 inches of snow....This was my main reason with sticking with bagyards( and the quality is top notch). My pressures were almost doubled when i went from my bagyards, to xl's. *I usually road at 35psi in the fronts and for the same lift with the xl's, I road at 60-65psi*. Don't get me wrong I liked both the BY and XL's but I went with BY for my third set. It kind of depends on what your looking to get out of your setup.


So for the same height on the BYs, the ALs required twice the pressure? Do the BYs ride smoother then?


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

DasHunta said:


> You're riding on airbags either way so the ride will be phenomenal regardless. It may get stiffer as you ride lower but it won't be like coil stiff. Personally, I would go with airlift unless you need to be able to lift your car above stock height for snow. Great product, local here in the states and they go a tad lower than the bombers.


And wouldn't the ride be softer at a lower height, with less pressure? To a certain point, like if you were driving nearly all the way down it would be rough from the strut bottoming out, but like slightly lower vs slightly higher.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

gtipwnz said:


> So for the same height on the BYs, the ALs required twice the pressure? Do the BYs ride smoother then?


Correct. I was elevel and I still had a Dakota digital to monitor psi, so that's how I know. The bag yards road smoother. I never noticed them bottom out, and I rode low.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

air lifts up front are fine, like prospal said air lift up front bagyard in the rear


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

I'm partial to BY. But if money is an issue at least get BY for the rear since there is no cutting involved.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, in winter im ok at stock eight, doesnt worth 800$ to be higher, thanks again all! Will post pics when bagged


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

One more question, i heard the v3 is out, but i cNt find it anywhere, should i wait or v2 is ok?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

juldupp said:


> One more question, i heard the v3 is out, but i cNt find it anywhere, should i wait or v2 is ok?


By v3 you are referring to airlift's autopilot? 

Cause v2 was just released about 3 months ago....


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah i think..


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You mean AL V2 or Accuair VU4?

IMHO buying BY in the US is just a waste of money.

1. First and foremost there is not a US dealer with decision making capabilities. I will buy a euro product if the US distributor can take my claim and then in turn make a decision. Not requiring shipment back to EU. If this has changed then I take it back.

2. The cost is almost double for the same product, unless the Mk 5, 6, 7 etc is much different then the Mk4 the lift is great and the drop is obviously great. I think most people who have lift issues do so because they are running tiny as wheels on a big body car. Even with Drew's mounts the price is still less than BY. 

3. Why support a company that doesn't support us? They support the Euro scene but these guys aren't at all the shows or working the forums. I know ORT resells the product but like I mentioned, unless it has changed they can't make a warranty call. By that I mean you send it to them, they check it out and then if it's a warranty they fix in house or ship you new product and handle the warranty with the supplier. 


I think their products are nice but I don't like they took off the shelf products and machined parts in house to make them work.Then charged assloads. Amazing looking product but I like that fact that AL creates more new product. Case in point. Look at the BY Mk4 R rear bags and then the AL Mk4 R bags. The BY is a cool looking design but again they took off the shelf products and machine new ends and clamped them on. AL built a custom solution that goes lower and is more creative IMHO. 

Yes I run Airlift front, but custom rears.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I did AL in the front and BY in the rear and I am pretty happy.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

I went with airlift since my BY order was taking so long to make it into the US.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, to answer OP, I run AL on both front and back. I've never run BY stuff, so I have nothing to compare, but I do like the AL bags.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I currently have airlift, good stuff. When i get a bit of money i am going with some supremes though for the huge lift and the fact that i still have struts as a spare incase something happens


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> I went with airlift since my BY order was taking so long to make it into the US.


Yeah thats what im going for  no cutting


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

dOWa242 said:


> I did AL in the front and BY in the rear and I am pretty happy.


Oops meant to quote this one


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

In New Orleans we don't have to worry about clearing snow so much.

Can anyone confirm if XLs would be able to clear this typical New Orleans manhole? (I took these pics a couple of blocks from my house last night while walking the dogs)






If not Airlift XLs, what about the BY Bombers? Or, are we talking Supremes here?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Monkeykungfu said:


> In New Orleans we don't have to worry about clearing snow so much.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if XLs would be able to clear this typical New Orleans manhole? (I took these pics a couple of blocks from my house last night while walking the dogs)
> 
> ...


holy hell. I don't even think a lifted truck could clear that. Is that a serious manhole???:screwy:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

MechEng, what is this super lift you speak of? My MK4 AL's lift enough to almost bind, how much do you anticipate?


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Monkeykungfu said:


> In New Orleans we don't have to worry about clearing snow so much.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if XLs would be able to clear this typical New Orleans manhole? (I took these pics a couple of blocks from my house last night while walking the dogs)
> 
> ...


Man a bump like this high is rare lol, must be joking


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

juldupp said:


> Man a bump like this high is rare lol, must be joking


LOL... not rare in New Orleans. I seriously doubt I would attempt to drive over a manhole such as this if I could help it, but just wondering if XLs, BY Bombers or Supremes could possibly clear it in the case they had to? (I drive a MKV)


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Monkeykungfu said:


> LOL... not rare in New Orleans. I seriously doubt I would attempt to drive over a manhole such as this if I could help it, but just wondering if XLs, BY Bombers or Supremes could possibly clear it in the case they had to? (I drive a MKV)


Nice to know were not the only ones here in quebec with those crappy roads lols
And if you cant clear this at stock height dont even think about clearing it with xl's


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

If the by up front are dropping atleast 1 inch lower than the xl's im def going for those cuz im trying to kiss te floor with no lip and small wheels


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

:banghead: You realize that the XL's lay subframe... lip or no lip that hits first so moot point. Other way around BTW, the BY apparently goes HIGHER but the XL's are more than enough as subframe hits. If you are running small wheels it wont matter as the car will easily lay out. 



juldupp said:


> If the by up front are dropping atleast 1 inch lower than the xl's im def going for those cuz im trying to kiss te floor with no lip and small wheels


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> :banghead: You realize that the XL's lay subframe... lip or no lip that hits first so moot point. Other way around BTW, the BY apparently goes HIGHER but the XL's are more than enough as subframe hits. If you are running small wheels it wont matter as the car will easily lay out.


 Thanks thats what i wanted to hear! Haha


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Boom! I just saved you $100's lol eace:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

More like 700$ hahah


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I went Airlift all around on my Cabrio and it does ride extremely low. At the highest pressure I can barely get my floor jack under the subframe. It rides extremely stiff however. I run it 40psi front/60psi rear and my wife won't ride in the car any more due to the extremely rough ride. I can run as low as 30psi front but then the rockers are only 3/4" off the ground. Bigger tires are a no-go due to fender rub on rolled fenders. I came across this post because I'm researching if BY are softer ride. I may be riding on air but it feels like I'm riding on hydros.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What diameter wheels are you running? Also tire size?


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Dude, I just PM'd you from a totally different post asking about tire/wheel sizes. Weird.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I was going to make a separate thread about this but looks like I might get answers here. I have 15" Scion steelies on it now with 185/55/15 front, 215/50/15 rear. The rears will hit fender at 45psi so they definitely need to be changed. I'm on 1010tires calculator site looking up tire diameters right now. I'm down for some larger diameter wheels, just need to know what size and what tire would make it ride better. 

EDIT: 205/55/17's look like they'll give me an extra 1.5" of height. That will be sufficient to run the bags down to 20psi. I'm headed out to the garage to beat my fender wells up in the rear to clear at least a 205 tire.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Mmh so ima be stiff in front and smooth rear? It'll be weird right??


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Stiff seems to be a function of tire diameter vs. ground clearance. To answer your original question I would buy the Airlifts and adjust your car accordingly. The only reason I have these tires on my car is because I had them sitting in my garage (and I despise alloy wheels, but I may need to run 'em anyway). Airlift has amazing customer support and they are American. Do it.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

I need bagyards in the back so i dont need to c notch and reinforce another part that i forgot the name


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got mine in and I was looking through the catalog and it says that there is a "dual compressor add on harness available". I don't think that I got that with mine (I am switching from v1 already have two compressors) will I be find without it? Or should I get that somehow?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> Just got mine in and I was looking through the catalog and it says that there is a "dual compressor add on harness available". I don't think that I got that with mine (I am switching from v1 already have two compressors) will I be find without it? Or should I get that somehow?


 I am assuming you have a V2 then? You can always just wire in 1 compressor and then piggyback the second compressor off the output to the first. So wire in the 1st compressor normally, then on the second relay put: 
- 30 to battery (fused of course) 
- 85 to the 87 pin of the first relay that brings power from the relay to the compressor 
- 86 to ground 
- 87 power to compressor 

This is the simplest way to do it without the use of a stinger relay. 
Or you can get an 80A relay and just splice the 87 output to two compressors. 
Or you can use a single relay that splits the trigger wire (87 output of the output of the single relay) to the 85 pins on each of the compressor relays. Essentially 3 relays but will be not a bigger load on the first relay than the second. 

Either way there are many many ways you can easily wire in 2 compressors with V2


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. Totally clicked the wrong thread. I apologize. But thanks. I'll quote you in the other thread


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> Wow. Totally clicked the wrong thread. I apologize. But thanks. I'll quote you in the other thread


 That's what i figured


----------



## mikesvw2.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont know if its that much different on a mk5, but my AL xl's on my mk4 lay frame along with raising close to stock and being able to get over anything I need to get over.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah on my mark iv jetta you can lay with xls and get at stockish height.


----------

